# Bachknickes.



## IsiMeyer

Hola, ¿alguien me puede ayudar a traducir esta frase? Agradecería que la tradujera entera, gracias.

"Der B-Panzer wurde oberhalb des Bachknickes vor dem Wald neben einem befestigten Forstweg abgestellt."

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Alemanita

Si pones un intento de traducción, te ayudamos a corregir o mejorar.
La palabra del título se compone de Bach = arroyo y Knick = curva (en este contexto).
Saludos.


----------



## IsiMeyer

Hola,

He puesto lo siguiente:


"El B-Panzer se apostó sobre un meandro del arroyo junto a un camino delante del bosque."

¡Gracias!


----------



## Alemanita

IsiMeyer said:


> "Der B-Panzer wurde oberhalb des Bachknickes vor dem Wald neben einem befestigten Forstweg abgestellt."





IsiMeyer said:


> "El B-Panzer se apostó sobre un meandro del arroyo junto a un camino delante del bosque."
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Hola IsiMeyer:
No sé si existe una denominación oficial de B-Panzer, pero ad hoc lo traduciría por tanque B.
Mi versión sería:

El tanque B fue apostado agua arriba del codo del arroyo, delante del bosque y junto a un camino forestal pavimentado.

No sé qué tan importantes son los detalles en tu traducción, pero ahí los puse.
Espero haberte ayudado, un saludo.


----------



## bwprius

"apostar" heißt aber nicht "abstellen", oder?

Yo diría: "el tanque B fue aparcado ..."


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> "apostar" heißt aber nicht "abstellen", oder?
> 
> Yo diría: "el tanque B fue aparcado ..."




Na, ja, wenn der Fahrer die Parkscheibe richtig einstellt, kann er da vielleicht für zwei Stunden parken.
Die Academia, die Real aus Spanien, meine ich, hat dazu folgendes zu sagen:

*apostar*
_ 
1. tr. Poner una o más personas o *caballerías* en determinado puesto o paraje para algún fin. U. t. c. prnl.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_
Ersetze* caballerías* durch *tanques.
*
Denn:
_
*caballería*
2. f. Arma constitutiva de un ejército, formada por cuerpos montados a caballo y posteriormente *vehículos acorazados.*
_


Der Panzer wurde abgestellt, nicht geparkt. Wahrscheinlich / Vielleicht (es fehlt mal wieder Kontext) geht es dann weiter mit den Kampfhandlungen oder dem geordneten Rückzug


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> *Der Panzer wurde abgestellt, nicht geparkt*. Wahrscheinlich / Vielleicht (es fehlt mal wieder Kontext) geht es dann weiter mit den Kampfhandlungen oder dem geordneten Rückzug



In diesem Falle würde ich alternativ folgende Formulierung vorschlagen:
*abstellen (hinstellen) *
colocar
poner
*abstellen (deponieren) *
dejar 

Der B-Panzer wurde oberhalb des Bachknickes vor dem Wald neben einem befestigten Forstweg abgestellt
El tanque B *fue dejado/puesto/colocado (je nach Kontext) *agua arriba del codo del arroyo, delante del bosque y junto a un camino forestal pavimentado.


----------



## bwprius

Alemanita said:


> Na, ja, wenn der Fahrer die Parkscheibe richtig einstellt, kann er da vielleicht für zwei Stunden parken.
> Die Academia, die Real aus Spanien, meine ich, hat dazu folgendes zu sagen:
> 
> *apostar*
> _
> 1. tr. Poner una o más personas o *caballerías* en determinado puesto o paraje para algún fin. U. t. c. prnl.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> _
> Ersetze* caballerías* durch *tanques.
> *
> Denn:
> _
> *caballería*
> 2. f. Arma constitutiva de un ejército, formada por cuerpos montados a caballo y posteriormente *vehículos acorazados.*
> _
> 
> 
> Der Panzer wurde abgestellt, nicht geparkt. Wahrscheinlich / Vielleicht (es fehlt mal wieder Kontext) geht es dann weiter mit den Kampfhandlungen oder dem geordneten Rückzug




Die Definition, von der ich ausgehe, ist folgende:

apostar2
_verbo transitivo_

*1*.
Situar a alguien en un determinado lugar, *a fin de que vigile, aceche o esté preparado para el ataque*.
"la policía apostó varios agentes en las zonas más conflictivas"
*2*.
_verbo pronominal_
(*apostarse*) 
Situarse [una persona] en un determinado lugar *para vigilar, acechar o estar preparada para el ataque*.
"el cazador se apostó tras los matorrales; (fig) siempre compraba lotería al vendedor que durante años se había apostado en la misma esquina"
Aus diesem Grund halte ich das "*ab*stellen" mehr für ein "parken" als ein "*auf*stellen".

Und richtig, der Kontext fehlt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass da jemand einen Panzer geklaut und dann einfach abgestellt hat. Im Spanischen würde ich daher "aparcar" bevorzugen.


----------



## bwprius

ein Fahrzeug abstellen ist m.E. identisch mit ein Fahrzeug parken


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> Im Spanischen würde ich daher "aparcar" bevorzugen.



*Parken oder Parkieren bezeichnet den Vorgang, ein betriebsfähiges und zugelassenes Fahrzeug für unbestimmte Zeit abzustellen 

aparcar*
etwas irgendwo abstellen 
ein Fahrzeug auf einem Platz abstellen 

Nach abschließender Recherche muss man bwprius wohl Recht geben !


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> *Ich gehe davon aus, dass da jemand einen Panzer geklaut* und dann einfach abgestellt hat. Im Spanischen würde ich daher "aparcar" bevorzugen.



Nun, so hat jeder eine andere Richtung, in die seine Phantasie geht.

Bei_ mir_ kam, wegen der äußerst präzisen Wortwahl ("wurde oberhalb des Bachknickes vor dem Wald neben einem befestigten Forstweg abgestellt") sofort die Assoziation an einen Bericht aus dem 2. Weltkrieg. 

Wenn ich B-Panzer suche, bekomme ich nur Hinweise auf *Panzerkampfwagen VI Ausf. B Tiger II, *die zu Zeiten des 2. Weltkrieges produziert wurden.

Wenn jetzt *IsiMeyer* nähere Angaben machen würde, wären wir alle einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> Nach abschließender Recherche muss man bwprius wohl Recht geben !



Tonerl, es geht nicht um Recht haben oder nicht Recht haben, sondern darum, die bestmögliche Übersetzung für diesen Sachverhalt zu finden.

Wie gesagt ist jetzt IsiMeyer gefragt: geht es um einen Bericht über Kampfhandlungen im Zweiten Weltkrieg oder um ein Protokoll über einen gestohlenen und irgendwo abgestellten Panzer?

Wenn ich mir die von IsiMeyer gestarteten Threads anschaue, tippe ich eher auf einen historisch-militärischen Zusammenhang.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Wenn jetzt *IsiMeyer* nähere Angaben machen würde, wären wir alle einen Schritt weiter.



Genau, das wäre seeehr hilfreich !!!


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Nun, so hat jeder eine andere Richtung, in die seine Phantasie geht.



Wenn man seiner Phantasie freien Lauf ließe, könnte man sich durchaus vorstellen, dass ein Panzer geklaut wurde und anschließend dort *"abgestellt" *wurde, ohne jemals wieder abgeholt zu werden.
Die zweite Variante würde heißen, dass der Panzer dort nur *"abgestellt/hingestellt/geparkt"* wurde, um irgendwann wieder abgeholt zu werden, da er neuerlich eingesetzt wird !? 

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> Wenn man seiner Phantasie freien Lauf ließe, könnte man sich durchaus vorstellen, dass ein Panzer geklaut wurde und anschließend dort *"abgestellt" *wurde, ohne jemals wieder abgeholt zu werden.
> Die zweite Variante würde heißen, dass der Panzer dort nur *"abgestellt/hingestellt/geparkt"* wurde, um irgendwann wieder abgeholt zu werden, da er neuerlich eingesetzt wird !?
> 
> Saludos



Ja.
Ich würde sogar von 'postieren' sprechen. 

Aber wer weiß, ob der Panzerfahrer nicht ausgestiegen ist, die Zentralverriegelung  betätigt hat und im angrenzenden Wald zum Pilzesammeln verschwunden ist ... Das war jetzt Ironie.

Wie gesagt: nach alle den Hollywoodfilmen über WWII läuft bei mir innerlich ein anderer Film ab als dies möglicherweise bei einer Generation, die vielleicht mit Gran Torino konditioniert wurde, der Fall ist.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Aber wer weiß, ob der Panzerfahrer nicht ausgestiegen ist, die Zentralverriegelung betätigt hat *und im angrenzenden Wald zum Pilzesammeln verschwunden is*t ... Das war jetzt Ironie.



Aber keinesfalls abwegig gedacht !!!


----------



## uress

Alemanita said:


> Bei_ mir_ kam... sofort die Assoziation an einen Bericht aus dem 2. Weltkrieg.



Ersmal dachte ich, kann es überhaupt was Anderes sein??? Ausgeschlossen!!!... Und dann fiel mir ein, daß ich doch mal -irgenwann lange lange her, Jahre scho- von einem Panzerklauen gehört habe  (Nee, tut mir leid, ich kann mich an keine Details erinnern, aber es war irgendwas mit einer Ausstellung, und manche machten einen Ausflug: 100 Meter in der Stadt, dann war plötzlich der Sprit alle  Ich habe es gefunden: 2006 )

Also, es ist schon einiges an Kontext möglich


----------



## IsiMeyer

Estimados compañeros,

muchísimas gracias por las respuestas y el debate.

Impagable.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Alemanita

IsiMeyer said:


> Estimados compañeros,
> 
> muchísimas gracias por las respuestas y el debate.
> 
> Impagable.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Bueno, te las mereces, pero me dejaste con la duda: ¿el tanque era robado o se trataba de uno que habían apostado ahí para continuar la guerra?


----------



## IsiMeyer

No era robado. B-Panzer es _Befehl-Panzer_. Es el carro de combate que llevaba el líder de un _Zug_, perteneciente a un batallón Panzer. Estoy hablando de la _Wehrmacht_ en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. 

Muchas gracias, muy amable.


----------



## Alemanita

IsiMeyer said:


> No era robado. B-Panzer es _Befehl-Panzer_. Es el carro de combate que llevaba el líder de un _Zug_, perteneciente a un batallón Panzer. Estoy hablando de la _Wehrmacht_ en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> 
> Muchas gracias, muy amable.



Ah, muchísimas gracias por la aclaración, también de lo del B-Panzer. Será muy útil para futuros usuarios del foro (no es ironía).
Un saludo.


----------

